# Help with wood grips



## Anthony_76 (Jan 13, 2016)

So I bought some wood grips for my shiny new Beretta 92FS Compact Inox (9mm).
My question is this, how do I remove the grips?
I don't want to damage the screws, they don't look like a hex head or a phillips, so what are they?

Thank you guys in advance!


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

They are hex head machine screws and require the proper sized Allen wrench. I believe you will find that a 2mm Allen wrench is needed but don't hold me to it. Some wood replacement grips are thicker than the original plastic grips and sometimes the original grip screws will not be long enough.


----------



## Anthony_76 (Jan 13, 2016)

Thank you so much! Got the grips changed out.


----------



## zogger (Jul 11, 2015)

Nice! I put Beretta wood grips on my 92FS. They look g8 and feel good.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Nice-looking grips on a nice-looking Inox 92.


----------



## Anthony_76 (Jan 13, 2016)

Here's a better picture I took yesterday.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Nice, I always like the metal and wood look.


----------

